# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Suriye Türkmenleri: Siyasal Hareketler ve Askeri Yapılanma

## ceyda

201338_10oytunorhansite.JPGSuriyede kırk yılı aşkın süredir devam eden tek parti iktidarının sonuçlarından biri, iktidarı elinde tutan grupların dışında hiçbir Suriye toplumsal kesiminin ve ideolojik grubunun örgütlenme imkânı bulamamış olmasıdır. Suriyede Mart 2011 tarihinde başlayan olaylar neticesinde oluşan otorite boşluğu uzun yıllar iktidar alanından dışlanan söz konusu kesimlerin kısa sürede örgütlenmesini sağlamıştır. Suriyede iktidar mücadelesi ayaklanmanın başlamasından yaklaşık altı ay sonra siyasal ve sivil alandan askeri alana kaymaya başlamıştır. Bunun sonucunda hiyerarşik bir yapıya sahip olmayan, birbirinden bağımsız hareket eden ve kontrol ettikleri alan, bulundukları semt ya da köy ile sınırlı dağınık askeri gruplar ortaya çıkmıştır. Rejim ile muhalefet arasındaki mücadele silahlı gruplar üzerinden yürütülmeye başlamıştır. Bu da dış siyasal muhalefet ile iç askeri muhalefet arasında askeri yapının daha güçlü ve söz sahibi olduğu bir ilişki biçimi doğurmuştur. İçerde örgütlenen askeri muhalefet ülke dışı ile bağlantı kurabileceği bir bağlantı ihtiyacı hissetmiştir. Dışarıda örgütlenen siyasal muhalefet de meşruiyetini içerde askeri gruplar ile kurduğu bağ sayesinde oluşturmaya çalışmıştır. Böylece her bir dış siyasal muhalefet grubu ve etkili siyasal figürün kendisine yakın askeri gruplar ortaya çıkmıştır.

Suriyede uzun yıllar örgütlenme imkânı bulamayan gruplardan biri de Suriyeli Türkmenler olmuş ve yukarıda kısaca değinilen siyasal ve askeri örgütlenme sürecini yaşamıştır. İlk aşamada büyük ölçüde Türkiye olmak üzere Suriye dışında siyasal örgütlenme çabalarına girişilmiştir. Ayaklanmanın askeri boyutunun öne çıkması ile başta Lazkiye ve Halep olmak üzere Suriyeli Türkmenler askeri birlikler oluşturmaya başlamıştır. Halen kırsal kesimde yer alan Türkmen yerleşim birimlerinin birçoğunu Türkmenlerin oluşturduğu birlikler kontrol etmektedir. Ayrıca bazı şehir merkezlerinde diğer Arap birlikler ile birlikte Suriye ordusuna karşı mücadele yürütülmektedir. Bu çalışmada Suriye Türkmenlerinin ayaklanma sonrası siyasal ve askeri örgütlenme çabaları ele alınacaktır. İlk olarak bir yıllık bir süre içinde ortaya çıkan iki siyasal hareket ve bir partiler üstü girişimin oluşum süreci ve pozisyonları anlatılacaktır. Ardından neredeyse Suriye Türkmen yerleşimlerinin tamamında ortaya çıkan askeri yapılar sıralanmaya çalışılacaktır.

kaynak : orsam

----------

